# Roll-on/Roll-off Cyprus



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi folks. Have any expats used RoRo to bring their car/s out to Cyprus. It is so much cheaper than containerisation but we are warned in the UK that it is much more risky. How have you got on, what were the problems you incurred? Any feed back would be much appreciated. Our plans are gradually firming up with our move to Paphos pencilled in for late October! Will try to bring you some of our rain to fill up your reservoirs!! Malcolmw.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Is there a RoRo that operates in Cyprus? I presume it would be out of Limassol? Where do they go to?


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Babs --- I am asking about RoRo from Uk to Cyprus and yes it would come into Limassol. Malcolmw


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I don't think there is a direct ro-ro from the Uk to Cyprus. We didn't find one. The only ferries we discovered were the passenger ferries between the Greek Islands and Mainland & Limassol.

We were looking at driving our car over and the best we could do was ferry or tunnel to Europe, drive down to Italy, ferry from Italy to Greece then ferry from Pyreas (Athens) to Cyprus. We priced it up last year before the recent fuel price rises and came to the conclusion that by the time we paid for fuel, accomodation, food, tolls, ferry fares and other incidentals it just wasn't worth doing when we already had a container coming and would just need a bigger size.


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

There are Roro ferries from U.K. to Cyprus and vice versa every week. They run from Portbury docks Bristol and Southampton into Limassol, stopping at various ports on the way. Takes two weeks from Southampton, three weeks from Bristol. Grimaldi group are the name of the line. Tel 02079305683.

Roro is pretty secure, we have been importing new cars into the U.K. and used cars into Cyprus every week for the last 9 years with very few problems. You will need the V5 document to move the vehicle out of the port in Limassol. 

Nick


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Nick. That was most helpful. Obviously the removal companies prefer containerisation because that is easier and more profitable to them. I could not see that the risks of RoRo could be so bad, otherwise no one would use them. We have had several quotes varying by 25%+ from Bristol/Southampton but I will try Grimaldi direct. Malcolmw.


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

Should cost you around the 400 quid mark from U.K. to Cyprus for a car, more for 4x4. Same car from Cyprus to U.K. same ship but reverse trip 300... Must be the extra fuel cost from sailing uphill....


----------



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

*hgv1 drivers*

Dear All,

Do you know of any companies over there looking for HGV1 drivers, I am looking to relocate your help would be appreciated

Barney


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Thank you NickP. I had no idea about the RoRos....shows how well we did our internet research!


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Received quote today from Andrews shipping (thro Grimaldi) for £390 + vat ex Southampton, with weekly sailings on Sundays. Insurance appears to be optional which puzzled me but at 2% it adds another £120 or so. Thanks Nickp for all your help. Malcolmw


----------



## Mike&Pam (Aug 29, 2008)

We've never tried taking a car from the UK to Cyprus. If it goes on the RoRo described by Nick above, do you go with the car on the RoRo, or leave it at Southampton and pick it up in Cyprus?

Is the driving alternative to drive to Greece and then ferry from there?

Any advice on this one very welcome!

Mike


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike&Pam said:


> We've never tried taking a car from the UK to Cyprus. If it goes on the RoRo described by Nick above, do you go with the car on the RoRo, or leave it at Southampton and pick it up in Cyprus?
> 
> Is the driving alternative to drive to Greece and then ferry from there?
> 
> ...


With RoRo you leave the car at Southampton or Bristol Avonmouth and collect at Limassol. You have to go through Customs etc in Cyprus and it is not just a case of collect and go !! I leave someone else to advise on car ferries but I do not hold out much hope. Malcolmw.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi i am very interested in what you both had to say on transporting our Car over , we were thinking of driving it over ourself but Ro/Ro seems a much better option, one of you said you need a V5 document do you get that form the DVLC or from somewhere in Cyprus?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

carolegan said:


> Hi i am very interested in what you both had to say on transporting our Car over , we were thinking of driving it over ourself but Ro/Ro seems a much better option, one of you said you need a V5 document do you get that form the DVLC or from somewhere in Cyprus?


Your V5 is your car registration document which you already have. There is a section on there for notification of permanent export


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Your V5 is your car registration document which you already have. There is a section on there for notification of permanent export


 Thanks I thought that it might be


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Up to last week we where going to drive over,but saw post on ror from, Bistol southampton
best for us Drive down south (scotland) see family put car on, then get last min flight .
so better get back to packing .
Tricia


----------

